# Other Animals > Other Pets >  First ball python

## MatthewM1

She's a beautiful 4 year old pastel morph. My girlfriend got it from one of her friend for my birthday. It tagged him one day when he wasn't paying attention during feeding time and he was nervous to handle her after that. She's very sweet though I can't wait till she's settled in and I can start handling her and get some better pictures
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pyxieBob

very nice ! I love the size. look at that cool eye! I have leucistic ball. sooo pretty

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Tubby0512

Creepy looking (not a big fan of pythons) how big is she?

----------


## MatthewM1

I'd guess just over 3 feet, i don't have an official measurement yet though. Gonna get her weighed and measured once I know she's settled in nicely. Which so far she seems to be doing well, she was a little antsy yesterday but has been coiled up in her log all day today =) I'm going to be making her more proper hides in the next couple days

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Carlos

Very nice and healthy looking!  My favorites at pet shop are Pewters and Piebalds... but just look; I don't keep them  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Daniel

Very nice  :Smile:  Those eyes are very nice  :Smile:

----------


## maxQ

UGH, I had 2 of them for years and years, my male got huge and then he got increadably mean.

----------


## Daniel

> UGH, I had 2 of them for years and years, my male got huge and then he got increadably mean.


He turned into a grumpy old man  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tubby0512

> I'd guess just over 3 feet, i don't have an official measurement yet though. Gonna get her weighed and measured once I know she's settled in nicely. Which so far she seems to be doing well, she was a little antsy yesterday but has been coiled up in her log all day today =) I'm going to be making her more proper hides in the next couple days
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


Oh wow. I don't mind snakes. but if they are bigger than me than forget I'm not going near it. I caught a rat snake once. It was mimic a rattle snake. I live in New York so don't have to worry about rattlers. It was a really cool color.

----------


## maxQ

> He turned into a grumpy old man


Ha ha ha yep, I guess he di.

----------


## MatthewM1

She took down her first meal already  :Big Grin: 
A medium f/t rat. 
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jared

She looks great congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

wow she looks awesome! congrats! your g/f totally knew what to give for your b-day  :Smile:  it is me or picture? she seems small for being 4y old or she is a he?.... for all I know there is no way i would be able to held mine like that on a palm. glad she ate for you  :Smile:

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you, she is a bit on the short side. I was told female but I do question it because of her size. I plan on getting a probe kit down the line to be certain. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lija

short tail- female, long tail - male - not 100% guarantee but you can suspect by that.

----------


## MatthewM1

I'll take a good look at the tail next time she's out and about. Popping is difficult to do on an adult correct? 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jeff

Popping is pretty hard on an adult do to all that extra muscle control they develop down there. Your best bet for an accurate answer is that probe kit you plan on purchasing. The general size of the snake should be a relative indicator (assuming she was raised moderately well), but spur size and tail size can vary enough that you only be speculating by other visual physical characteristics. 

Anyway, she's a good looking Pastel, congrats on the pickup = )

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you, Yeah I think I'll just get the probe kit instead of risking hurting it trying to pop it

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lija

I'll add - popping can very traumatic, for babies if you know what you're doing is ok, but for older is a big no no. even probing, if you have sanyone around who can show you how, please do so with someone. but ultimately if you don't plan on breeding just enjoy, she is beautiful!

----------


## MatthewM1

Don't worry I'm not one to take risks with my animals health, there's no way I would try probing after just watching a couple YouTube videos. I don't have any intent to breed her at the moment (could change in the future) so I'm in no rush to have it done. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Meal #2 down, not shy at all tonight took it right down from the tongs

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jeff

Looking good! Nice color.

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## nok1888

I'm not a fan of pastels at all but that ones a beauty. Royal (ball) pythons are amazin


-------------------------------------------
2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

